# CD packaging



## nicnelly (Oct 28, 2009)

On a previous post I saw some recommendations for custom CD's themselves but does anyone have any recommendations for custom or at least professional looking CD sleeves?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2009)

I know some photographers who use Jewelboxing.  They look great, but they also say that printing/aligning them is a PITA.

What I've been using lately, are leather bound cases that my local lab sells.  I just have plain covers but they also come with a cameo window and either can be hot stamped with custom text for personalization and/or branding.


----------



## nicnelly (Oct 28, 2009)

sounds interesting...do you have a picture of what they look like?  or a source?  thanks


----------



## Rebecca123 (Jun 24, 2010)

If you're interested in eco-friendly and bespoke CD packaging have a look at www.weeco.co.uk


----------



## ballardbrad (Jun 6, 2011)

ReBinder makes some recycled, cardboard CD cases in a couple of different styles.
Cardboard CD Sleeves, Recycled CD Sleeves & Cardboard CD Cases

ReBinder Customer Images


----------

